#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  about college admission

## a.sweet

Can anyone plz let me know ,whether its good to take admission in nift or in a uptu mca college. I am totally confused whether to go for nift Bangalore for mfm course or to opt for jss Noida for mca course. Plz help me....... Plz someone reply.





  Similar Threads: Can i get admission in any gud state college?? MPEC- Maharana Pratap Engineering College , KanpurMaharana Pratap Engineering College, Kanpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Admission in B Tech NIT College - Suggestions Needed Direct Admission in ABES College of Engineering Direct Admission in MVN College of Faridabad

----------


## NiteshArya

As an education consultant i will suggest you to take admission in NIFT.

----------


## faadoo-ShrutiSane

There are many colleges that's why it is very difficult to take decision. Here I have the list of some Top Engineering Colleges in Nagpur where you can take admission.

----------

